# My DP always follows an anxiety attack



## bigshowrocky (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Is there anyone else out there who's DP came on after having an anxiety attack? I have only really had three anxiety attacks in my whole life and all three times DP followed but the last two times it only lasted a couple of weeks and I did not know what it was and that it had a name but now I have had DP for over a year now and I honestly feel like I am going crazy, my thoughts don't seem like they are my own and they are not connecting to my actions if that makes sense.......I feel so lost it's unreal. I have tried all different meds and nothing has really worked.

I am so scared that I am going to be like this or worse for the rest of my life.

I don't really have any visual problems with my DP but I just feel like I am a robot and somehow going through life but not knowing how. I am having to force myself to do the littlest of things and I don't know how much more I can take.

I was diagnosed with an under active thyroid back in late Nov 2014 and I am still waiting to see a specialist and you have no idea how much I hope it is the thyroid causing this horrible problem because it is ruining my life right now 

Thanks for reading.

Sean


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2015)

Yes I did, after having, what I know now to be my first massive panic/anxiety attack, I got DP/DR, it has gone away nearly 100% on its own without meds. I had/have it for approx. 2.5 years-3 years, it did get better in my case, this was brought on by constant stress not drug induced, hope that helps in a way buddy.


----------



## Irene (Nov 13, 2014)

For me it started with alot if panic attacks which then led to my Dp state of mind.It's been about a year and a half that I've been in this on and off Dp state of mind.Lately, my panic attacks have been creeping back since my stress levels have sky rocketed.Now my Dp has subsided while my panic sensations are taking reign.I swear my mind never gets a break!!!I haven't had a sense of well being in years now!!!When will I ever feel normal????


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)

Feel for you man, mine went away slowly, you think your making no progress but you do, like I say, slowly, keep in there man.


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

Keep the faith up man! You sound exactly like me except I don't feel like a robot


----------

